# Anzugsmomente RM Element 2003 (Gleitlagerversion) ???



## Joe911 (4. September 2009)

Kurz ein Hilferuf an die Rocky Freunde:

Wie lautet das richtige Anzugsmoment für die Hauptlagerung der Schwinge (M8) bei einem Rocky Element Bj. 2003?

Ich habe jetzt div. Angaben gefunden und werde daraus nicht richtig schlau.

a) Bike-Workshop von anno-dazumal: 10Nm
b) Div. Foren (auch englisch): 11-11,4 Nm
c) offiz. Rocky Tech Support SChreiben vom Feb 2003 gibt 9Nm für alle M6 Schrauben vor und 27 Nm (!) für die M8 Schrauben im Hauptschwingenlager.

27 erscheint mir etwas viel. Kann mir jemand kurzfristig mit den richtigen Werten weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank vorab -vielleicht reicht's noch zum Wochenende


----------



## Joe911 (14. September 2009)

Nachdem es hier wohl keiner weiß bzw. keiner Lust zur Beantwortung meiner Frage hat - hier die Antwort von BA:

für Bj. 2003 gelten die Anzugsmomente gem. Rocky Tech Info (=c). Für das Hauptschwingenlager sind nominell 23 Nm angeraten, bei Verwendung mittelfester Schraubensicherung. 27Nm wäre das max. zulässige Anzugsmoment für die Schraubverbindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

